# seam pop



## rod grimes (Dec 14, 2011)

gots a question,had a seam that poped on cieling.V grooved down the length of pop,filled with mud,mesh taped,2 coats of 5min hot mud.sanded edges,looked beutiful.then it goes bad. shot texture over entirer repair-all looked good.30min later i looked up and lookes like it poped again. it was about 50 degrees. i have never had this happen before:blink:. any help?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

:detective: I would be asking myself it it was screwed off well enough? :yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh, and welcome to Drywall Talk Rod :thumbup1:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Try paper tape!!:thumbup:

Seriously though I had to get up in one attic and put bracing between every rafter and screw about every 2''. I didn't drywall the house originally but I made it right.:yes:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I have had to add braces to the trusses on occasion.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

is ceiling insulated?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What's a seam pop? 

Do you mean the seam peaked? like ready to crack... 5 min hot mud sets in 5 min ,,but will not cure in 5 min...50 degrees :blink: don't help.. 
Just because it turns white.. don't mean It's dry.








mesh tape :whistling2: may have been the start of this problem....or not..


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Whats wrong with mesh tape?:whistling2:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Mesh is great. Just ran 4800 sqft today alone. Oh ya its all second coated except 10 sticks of bead and or no coat. Used mesh on all seams butts with EZ 45 then hit 10 pieces of beadb with it too. Rapid coat and a columbia setter and TT finisher for angles. Fn dream job as I have 27 more all 8 ft with crown moulding throughout. another bonus is the tubs all get tile. Will finish my 1st unit tomorrow sand Fri. Prime sat.


----------



## rod grimes (Dec 14, 2011)

the ceiling is not insulated,is screwed tightly,and my mud set overnight ,and it looks more like it is raised instead of a seem that poped


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

rod grimes said:


> the ceiling is not insulated,is screwed tightly,and my mud set overnight ,and it looks more like it is raised instead of a seem that poped


 fella there are too many varrabiles to find the soultion to your problem....


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

we had a reocurring problem on ceiling where inside was VERY warm and outside was real cold,and not all soffits and other stuff not sealed up 100% and was REAL cold in attic area . 1/2 the rock was hot other 1/2 was froze (inside surface versus attic surface with no insulation


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm confused.....two coats of 5 min, then spray texture.

But in another post you said it sat overnight.....

I always let patches sit overnight unless it's something where a top notch appearance is not required. I've noticed that added moisture will make the mud swell or shrink (ie texture over topping over hotmud) It's a gamble with spray textures.....so it's best to be *100%* certain that it's dry through and through.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

rod grimes said:


> the ceiling is not insulated,is screwed tightly,and my mud set overnight ,and it looks more like it is raised instead of a seem that poped


You might need an expansion joint there instead.


----------



## rod grimes (Dec 14, 2011)

thanks 4 all the words of wisdom


----------

